
EOMA68 dev is trying to raise funds through MLM - jancsika
http://lists.phcomp.co.uk/pipermail/arm-netbook/2017-December/015063.html
======
jancsika
Just to be clear-- this is a FLOSS developer working on FSF-endorsed libre
hardware-- including an arm laptop. He says he can no longer pay bills for
food/rent, so he is _explicitly_ encouraging his supporters to join a multi-
level-marketing Bitcoin mining scheme in order to not only pay bills but also
become "financially independently wealthy."

